# Toe nail maybe falling off...???? ahhhhhh



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

I went to Bear this past weekend and my boots and bindings were a little to small. And I forgot to clip my toe nails.  So I boarded the entire 8 hour session (sans about an hour for lunch), but for the last 2 hours feet were in EXCRUCIATING pain. At the end of the session I could barely walk and most the pain was stemming from my big toes. The next morning it was pretty obvious the nails/toes got really bruised from pushing against the front of my boot too much and the small binding clamping down on them too tight.

Now about a week later about 90-95% of the nail is a dark purple, and gets darker everyday. They still hurt a lot when I push on them, and walking is a little uncomfortable. Does anyone have any experience with this??? Is it sounding like my nail going to fall off??  Ahhhhhhh, if it falls off will it f*ck my season?? :thumbsdown:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Your season should be fine, though it sounds like you are still going to have the same problem with too much pressure on your toes. Sounds like you need new boots, bindings and or both...


----------



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh I already got a new pair of bindings and am taking my time getting fitted for the perfect pair of boots. Bear & Mt. High are most likely only gonna be open through this weekend, so I pry won't go for another 3 weeks or so. I have time to heal, and will have the right equipment next time, but I'm just wondering if it sounds like something serious or not? If there's anything I should get to prepare for when it starts to fall off? Or if it'll heal on its own and be fine... I dunno, just worried because I rented a cabin in Big Bear for the season, got my Bear pass, and am a little paranoid about getting injured and f*cking my season haha.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Meh, toenails fall off. If there is a lot of blood behind the nail it can be painful. You can take a needle, get it red hot, and burn a hole through the nail to get the blood out. It's nasty but relieves the pressure. A doctor will have a tool to do this much easier. You can also have them remove the nail. My friend just had his nail removed because of damage he did to it over the summer. His ski boots were killing him, now that the nail is gone he can ski. Overall, it's a little disgusting but nothing to get to worked up about.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Truth. I dropped a headboard on my big toe last year about 10 days prior to a trip to Stowe. I refused to cancel so did tried to let the blood out from under the nail. Used a paperclip and lighter. My only problem was I kept jamming it in and getting no results. Tried again the next day poking it in more at the base of the nail and boom! Old faithful style. As soon as I did that I had no pain. I had one fugly ass toenail with 5 burnt holes in it and it eventually fell off but I was able to ride for 2 days, no problem.


----------



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

Were you still able to ride after it fell off? That's my main concern.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If you wait until it falls off, you'll probably have a nearly grown in new nail by then. My friends has no big toe nail right now and is getting after it. You really shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## pipidulce (Oct 3, 2008)

It's not much to fret about. You can still ride in that condition as long as you clip your toe nails and have proper-fitting boots.

I had the same happen to me. There was a lot of blood clot under the nail and some bruising underneath. The doctor said I didn't have to remove or poke holes into the nail to relieve the pressure if it wasn't bothering me so I just let it be. I waited for the nails to completely regrow and push out the blood clot.

It took almost a year to completely regrow. The annoying thing is that the part of the nail that has blood clots under it tend to be ingrown which is painful if you press on it.

Things should be back to normal given enough time.


----------



## ---NT--- (Oct 11, 2009)

I've got no nail on my right big toe. It got messed up years ago, and it kept growing back ingrown, so I just had the nail matrix treated with acid so it wouldn't grow back. The only time I notice it is if someone steps on my toe, but even that isn't too bad...just a bit more tender.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

You're season will be fine. I've lost plenty o'nails from marathons, and what works best for me is leaving the nail completely alone. don't mess with it at all, except trimming it as the new one grows in underneath the old one. dr's love to pull the old ones out, but that has always caused the new one to grown in a little misshapen for a year+ (I have a pinky nail that has reverse camber.)

note, if you continue to damage your nail beds, the nails can either grow so thick normal clippers don't fit around your nail, or your nail just stops growing all together.


----------



## alf (Mar 14, 2008)

I had one of my big toe nails go black from pushing against the front/top of my boot one session. The snow was very mounded up that day and I think I was sort of stiff-legging it and pulling my toes up against the top of my boot for heelside turns.

It didn't fall off or anything and was fine for the rest of the season. The black part of the nail just slowly grew off - took about 9 months before it was all gone 

Moral of that story is to keep yer knees bent and stay low!


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

I call pics or it didn't happen.

Cmon here, were all proffesional.


----------



## alf (Mar 14, 2008)

YanTheMan said:


> I call pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> Cmon here, were all proffesional.


Haha yeah I was more busy hoping it would go away soon, but you're right I should have documented :laugh:


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Yea the hot needle does work good to get the pressure out , and I does sound like your nail is going to fall off. but dont worry if the nail falls off you will have no pain and be fine for snowboarding. 

and I 2nd for PICS!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi...

How about you go to the doctor? 


And kind of in this sick weird way...I 2nd the idea of a picture. ewww lol


----------



## futurefunk (Jan 3, 2009)

I've had both toes bruised from shitty bindings and soft boots 2 seasons in a row. Riding a new setup now so I don't have the same problem. Mine never fell off, just the new nail grew under and fused with the old one (really fucked up). If yer worried about your nail falling off, just tape your toe for the day.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm going to gag...


----------



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

hahaha you sick f*cks :laugh: ... i'll post pics tonight

it's doesn't really hurt that much anymore... it's just settled into a dark purple/black sea of blood under the nail, so we'll see if it falls off. not gonna keep me off the slopes though... going to bear monday


----------

